# Any experience with emmenagogues?



## Ambivalent Dreams (Jan 6, 2010)

If so, what has worked for you?


----------



## OTmama (May 2, 2006)

A good friend has used parsley and Dong Quai to successfully bring on her very late ("stuck"), but I can't say in what proportions. She also claims that raw milk has normalized her periods.


----------

